# Out of the igloo



## arcticsid (Nov 5, 2011)

Well, well, well.

I welcome myself back.

Have connection now at home.

Looking forward to harrasing, contributing, and otherwise submit my sarcasmn as always.

I hope this post finds all my friends safe and well and productive.

I realize there are many questions related to my absence, I may or not be willing to answer all of them, and most not in the general forum/

But its good to be back.

Have some peach in the secondary for the last 2 months, ( I know, thats a record!!) LOL, also have a rose hip flower wine in the secondary for 6 weeks.

By God, I may actually get something in a bottle!!! LMFAO now.

Need to work this afternoon, but will be back on later this morning and over my weekend.

Take care all.


T


----------



## Sirs (Nov 5, 2011)

so your back to stay or is this another time where your just tempting us with your presence??? LOL j/k welcome back, good to know your back


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 5, 2011)

ROFLMA, Troy you must have heard me talking about you. Welcome back. I didn't think you ever let anything get much past the fermentation bucket before you were drinking it let alone two months in secondary. Looking forward to some good stories there buddy!


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh, I have stories alright.

Wait till you hear about my trip to Antarctica and being stranded for months, it may or may not be true, but, geez, its a good story. LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 5, 2011)

arcticsid said:


> Oh, I have stories alright.
> 
> Wait till you hear about my trip to Antarctica and being stranded for months, *it may or may not be true, but, geez, its a good story*. LOL



Now thats the 'ol Troy we grew to know!! Remember the big hunt???


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 5, 2011)

Troy are you still living in the same place or do you have running water now? So many questions?

Do you still have your cats? This was the best.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 5, 2011)

Sure do! Can't lie about that one Dan. Theres you and I with our Eskimo guides.

How could we ever forget about that successful hunt?

Those were the days.

I am thinking next year we go for it and go after a Bowhead Whale.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 5, 2011)

Same cats, same place, same sheet, same British confusion, same socks. (there stuck on my feet now!!!)

LMFAO


----------



## Tom (Nov 5, 2011)

HE'S BACK!! 

What's the temp there? NOW...


----------



## Wade E (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey Troy, not to be nosing in on the ole personal life but what ever happened with you and Leanne? Glad to have you back here Sid!


----------



## Leanne (Nov 5, 2011)

That's covered by the official secrets act Wade.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 5, 2011)

Man, you are feisty!!!


----------



## Leanne (Nov 5, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Man, you are feisty!!!



Lmao! 
..


----------



## gonzo46307 (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome Back!



Peace,
Bob


----------



## jtstar (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome back it is good to see you and Leanne back it's been a long time hope everything is well with both of you now where is that story


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 6, 2011)

Okay.

I knew at some point this question was going to come up Wade. So for you and the other members who are familiar with this, I offer this statement.

Because we met in here and because we announced are involvement together and planned to be married in here, I feel as though I want to say a couple things regarding myself and Leanne, and that will be it.

Leanne and I love each other, we share a close bond. Our relationship is complicated, but real. We are soul mates somehow. I once had a vision and told Leanne to look in her basement in the cieling,(turned out to be rafters). She discovered a journal written by the woman who had the house before her. The womans story is private and will never be discussed or published. But, for me to have seen something like that shows the spirit Leanne and I share.

We had some setbacks and unforseen circumstances arrive before her traveling here, mentally, physically, and emotionally. These we wish to keep private. Please respect that.

We have been not so close in touch the last several months because of some of the above mentioned circumstanes, but we have never been "out" of touch.

We are working on our relationship everyday and hope to be together sometime in the future.

I dont really want to go any further with this discussion in here. We both love all you guys/gals in here and there are times we regret announcing our involvement with each other. As some of you know, it got to a point of being out of hand.

Leanne will probably add to this, but, I have said all I am going to offer at this time. Our privacy is important.

But it is sure good to be back. I have missed each and evryone in here and am looking forward to meeting and sharing with some of the new members.

P.S. I really hope Nikki isn't still standing, or is again, standing in the corner!!!

LMFAO!!

Cheers gang!

Troy


----------



## Julie (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome back Troy, 

It is good to see you posting again and I don't believe Nikki ever left the corner


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 6, 2011)

Poor Nikki.

Maybe we should send her a sandwich or something. Maybe a teddy bear or a coloring book!!

LMAO!


----------



## Julie (Nov 6, 2011)

arcticsid said:


> Poor Nikki.
> 
> Maybe we should send her a sandwich or something. Maybe a teddy bear or a coloring book!!
> 
> LMAO!



I think we need to send her a bottle of wine, she has been the corner so long she hasn't been making much wine anymore.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 6, 2011)

But last I remeber she was teaching her daughter how to dissolve the sugar, hopefully she passed on the rest of her techiques.


----------



## Flem (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Troy, welcome back to the forum. I joined in January while you were gone. I'm afraid, like many, I'm hooked on this obsession. Being in Western Pa, I've been able to personally meet and swap (wine) with Julie, Dan, Steve, Doug, Al and Rod. They're all crazy, but boy have I learned a lot from them and the entire forum. I'm looking forward to sharing experiences with you. Good Luck!!


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice to meet you too Mike! Great group of people in here for sure. I am jeaulous you live close enough to be able to meet some of them in person.

I have been in here for a while and consider many in here a personal friend.

I hope we can all, at some time or another share that sentiment.

Antarctica is a trip!

Unbelievable.


----------



## Arne (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome back, Troy.
Have to get together one of these days, tip a couple and tell lies. (again) lol, Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 6, 2011)

I have no sympathy for Nikki. I've been in that coner myself along with a few others. Believe me, she has a nice stash hid there and we keep adding to it. Last I heard she was still trying to find her way to the other side of the round pond.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 6, 2011)

Arne, 

If I get drunk, tip over, and then lie on the floor, would that be the same like you just said? LOL


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 6, 2011)

cough cough. Whos Nikki again?
LOL


----------



## Arne (Nov 6, 2011)

Sure Troy,
Have to get on the chatroom one of these nights. You will find a few of us there. We do pretty good til one too many glasses and can't type. Buford lives in the chat room. He would probably go for that girl moose. Think she is just his type. Arne.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 6, 2011)

We have a chat room?

Wade must have did that while I was in Antarctica.

How do I get there?


----------



## jtstar (Nov 6, 2011)

it's been awhile since I have been there but there is a thread that will show you how to get there somewhere here on the forum


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd go there but you didn't post the thread.



lol


----------



## jtstar (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok I found it St. Allie has the link under her post under general chit chat


----------



## jtstar (Nov 6, 2011)

I had to go looking for it thats how long its been since I have used it


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 6, 2011)

What post. G has posted hundreds of threads. Do you know how to copy and post a link? Iys pretty easy?


----------



## jtstar (Nov 6, 2011)

Who took care of your moose when you went to the Antractic


----------



## jtstar (Nov 6, 2011)

Chatroom Link 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A chatroom link is going to be added as a sticky in the chit chat forum for one month ONLY as a trial.

basic common sense applies..

this room is for quick replies to wine issues.

keep cussing to a minimum
nothing sexist or racist unless you want to be banned
no illegal conversation, 21years and over at all times
no drama
no bitching ( sorry for the cussing!)
no personal attacks ( if you don't like each other... take it to private, the rest of us don't care to witness it)

be mindful of your typing, not everyone interprets what you type as what you intended. ( please clarify the conversation before losing your temper).

Mods on this forum are NOT kindergarten teachers, if we ask you to take a break from the room, DO it!

Banning is not something we wish to do.

IF ...I have missed any other common sense rule..please pm me.

Management will review the chatroom as a permanent option after one month. Hopefully with everyones reasonable co-operation, we can make the chatroom a permanent feature of this forum.

http://client4.addonchat.com/chat.php?id=495506

Enjoy!


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 6, 2011)

They find their way. They are some incredibly resilient animals.

They dont hiibernate, but somehow they survive. The are some tough mofokng animals. Along with the raven and the Canadian Jay,

It will be 50 below and it is so cold the wind doesnt blow, but those three creatures will be out there.

Un believable!


----------



## jtstar (Nov 6, 2011)

Well I have to go get some jerky in the dehydrator so you have a great day and it's good to have you back on here


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome back, Man.
You have been missed.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome Back Troy. You've been missed.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome back Troy!! Your posts have been missed!!


----------



## JohnT (Nov 8, 2011)

welcome back!


----------



## whine4wine (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome back Troy! 

Did you really go to the Antarctic? That would have been awesome.

But wouldn't it have been easier to go to the Arctic? You know, walk out the front door, turn North, walk 15 paces, and run into the North Pole.

You got snow up there in Alaska yet? None in Michigan, might get flurries this weekend.


----------



## tonyt (Nov 9, 2011)

Okay I'm in!
Welcome back Troy and I guess Leanne. It may take some time to get up to speed on your exploits but I will enjoy your posts.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 9, 2011)

How was Antarctica, feel like home? welcome back 
'o frozen one. I think this was all just a ploy for attention and it worked


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It is indeed good to be back. I am working again so may not be in as often as I am, or you, are used to but am looking forward to being around again. I really missed all of you during my absense.

As always...


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 10, 2011)

You were gone????


----------



## Wade E (Nov 10, 2011)

Troy, did you just have a big storm up your way?


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 10, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Troy, did you just have a big storm up your way?



I saw that all over the web today and wondered aout Troy. hope he faired well..


----------



## docanddeb (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice to meet the man I've heard so much about!!
And I thought I was up North!!

Debbie


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey Debbie. Just popped into this thread again. My Uncle has a place in Mt.Morris. A few years back I spent 3 years back in Milwaukee and would go up there almost everyweekend, that was the only tthing that kept me in that frickin city that long, but I made it back about 11 years ago. This winter will be my 33rd here. Can't believe sometimes I have been here that long. Central wisconsin is awesome, but I am afraid the Last Frontier has it beat.

Nice to meet you.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 30, 2011)

What? Space???


----------



## seth8530 (Dec 1, 2011)

awesum to see that you are back, its been a while.


----------



## docanddeb (Dec 1, 2011)

Mt Morris isn't too far away. My daughter was there a couple months ago running a race at the ski hill....

Debbie


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 1, 2011)

Mt Morris, and all the small communities in that area are just great. are just great! I enjoyed every single time I ever went up there. As you know there are lots of lakes too!!

My uncles place is right across from the park there, I sure liked being able to go out early and launch the boat.

He has offered me many times to come "home" and I could live there for free. He has a caretaker, but would change that. Hard for him to understand that I have been here too long. I CAN'T leave. I know too much! LMAO!


There is a part of my soul I dedicate to that area of Wisconsin and each day I pray for all of you who call that corner of the Earth your home. It is a great area and I have nothing bad to say about anyone I have ever interacted with up there.

*I hope you all continue to maintain the strong community you share.

God bless you all!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok I'll bite the bullet and ask! In Alaska is "Out of the Igloo" the same as the lower 48 saying "Out of the Closet"?


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 1, 2011)

That is a bear in sheeps clothing.

Bears think Moose are a delicacy!


----------

